# Urgently Looking for Adult Male Rat in NYC (cage mate died)



## john tee (Apr 29, 2019)

A good friend of mine has a 2 year-old 4 month male whos cage mate just passed and is suffering depression. After a huge vet bill she can't afford any new cage mates though I am happy to help her pay (or co-pay) for a solution. Does anybody know of an elderly male rattie (or pair) that needs a home. The thought of a lonely rat breaks my heart.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Look on Adopt a pet, Pet finder, and rescues near you!


----------



## Thai Tea Boba (May 15, 2021)

Facebook Groups!!!! Find your local rat facebook group and you'll find tons of good ratteries in your area. 10/10 would recommend


----------

